# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Куда можно  сходить в Дели

## Екатерина ..

Харе Кришна! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. Буду в Дели 1 день проездом после Картики перед отлетом домой. Подскажите куда там можно сходить? Также может быть кто-нибудь знает где в Дели хорошие магазины? Надо везти сувениры, подарки, а где купить не знаю :smilies:

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

За раз можно посетить два жирных места.Храм Лотоса и храм ИСККОН,они находятся рядом.Говорите таксисту"Лотос темпл"и всё.Приезжаете,осматриваете Лотос,идёте пешком 5-10минут до храма ИСККОН,его видно из окна первого.Сувениры везде,добротных вещей нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна! Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. Буду в Дели 1 день проездом после Картики перед отлетом домой. Подскажите куда там можно сходить? Также может быть кто-нибудь знает где в Дели хорошие магазины? Надо везти сувениры, подарки, а где купить не знаю


Как уже говорилось выше, обязательно сходите в храм ИСККОН  "Слава Индии". Очень красивый храм, там можно несколько часов провести, чтобы все осмотреть. Помимо самого храма с прекрасными Божествами Шри Шри Гаура Нитай, Шри Шри Радхи Партхасаратхи  и Шри Шри Сита Рамы, там есть также замечательный музей, картинная галерея, ресторан, магазины с книгами, четками , и т.д. и т.п. Никто не остается равнодушным, посетив этот величественный храм. Вот официальный сайт храма: http://iskcondelhi.com/ А вот адрес и схема, как добраться http://www.iskcondelhi.com/site/contact-2/

А вот адреса еще нескольких храмов ИСККОН в Дели и пригородах: 

ISKCON Punjabi Bagh
Plot no. 41, Road No. 77, Srila Prabhupada marg
near Punjabi Bagh Club, West Punjabi Bagh
Delhi 110026
Phone: (011) 25222851, (011) 25227478
Website: www.iskconpunjabibagh.com



ISKCON Ghaziabad
R 11/35 Raj Nagar, Ghaziabad. 201002



ISKCON Noida
A-5, Sector- 33,(Opp. NTPC Office), Noida U.P. 201301
Ph: (0120) 2506211 Fax: (0120) 2506363
Website: www.iskconnoida.com



ISKCON Faridabad
Ashoka Enclave II, Sector 37, Faridabad



ISKCON Chattarpur
ISKCON Radha Krishna Mandir
Village Asola Fathepur Beri
Near Shani Dham Mandir

Относительно покупки вещей и сувениров, есть неплохие магазины на Коннот плейс, это самый центр Дели. Также есть один вещевой рынок, Сароджини Нагар, где можно очень недорого купить фирменные вещи, в том числе разных известных брендов, которые шьются в Индии (в основном больше для женщин: платья, юбки, сарафаны и т.д. и т.п.). У нас эти вещи стоят гораздо дороже. Матаджи, которые попадают на этот рынок, сразу впадают в великий экстаз.  :smilies:  Там много магазинчиков, и зайдя туда всего на час, можно провести там полдня.  :smilies:  Смело торгуйтесь. За 100 рупий можно купить платье, которое в Москве стоит несколько тысяч рублей. Также там есть магазины очень качественных сари ручной вышивки, пенджаби и т.д. и т.п. Знаю преданных, которые там каждый год закупают качественные детские вещи, намного дешевле чем в России. Единстсвенное, лучше ехать туда с тем, кто там уже был, это сэкономит время, потому как вы сразу сможете идти в те магазины, где вещи более качественные. В понедельник рынок закрыт.

http://www.delhihelp.com/sarojini-na...rticle-44.aspx

Вообще, в Дели немало достопримечательностей, список их вы можете найти здесь например: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B5%D0%BB%D0%B8

----------


## Екатерина ..

Спасибо большое за советы! 




> Как уже говорилось выше, обязательно сходите в храм ИСККОН  "Слава Индии". Очень красивый храм, там можно несколько часов провести, чтобы все осмотреть. Помимо самого храма с прекрасными Божествами Шри Шри Гаура Нитай, Шри Шри Радхи Партхасаратхи  и Шри Шри Сита Рамы, там есть также замечательный музей, картинная галерея, ресторан, магазины с книгами, четками , и т.д. и т.п.


Да, я была в этом храме в прошлом году. Мы останавливались в Дели на полдня по дороге в Гималаи. Там красивые божества, хотя в музей мы почему-то не попали.




> ...Матаджи, которые попадают на этот рынок, сразу впадают в великий экстаз. .. В понедельник рынок закрыт.


Как раз буду там в понедельник :sed:  Билеты на самолет по понедельникам дешевле чем на выходные, поэтому и выпал свободный день..
Может быть там есть какой-то приличный торговый центр или что-то такое, чтобы  вечером, когда по достопримечательностям ходить уже поздно, можно было бы спокойно и безопасно провести время до вылета с пользой? :smilies:  Самолет аж в 5 утра..  Может быть знаете еще место где там нормально кормят?

----------

